# Copy System Files in DOS



## caaiiguy (Jun 25, 2003)

How do I copy hidden or sysem files with DOS?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootlist/001.htm

Scroll down to about the middle of the page, they have to be 'unhidden' first.

Welcome to TSG too


----------



## caaiiguy (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey thanks, I didn't have but all I wanted to do was install DOS on it. On that site I noticed that it said to install DOS just make a boot disk and run SYS. Easy way to re-install DOS.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

> just make a boot disk and run SYS. Easy way to re-install DOS.


 That will only load the DOS commands that are internal to DOS. Other Dos commands such as ATTRIB, CHKDSK, Debug, Diskcopy ETC are external commands and must have their files loaded into the DOS directory. Usually this is done from the DOS load disks.


----------



## caaiiguy (Jun 25, 2003)

How would I get the DOS load disks, I transferred some external commands I use very often (format, unzip, edit) but I would like all commands avalible to me


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have a set of dos floppies?


----------



## caaiiguy (Jun 25, 2003)

No, I just made a Boot Disk. only the basics, command, msdos.sys and IO.sys. I have an XP computer and I was trying to grab files from that but the disk was made with 98


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The files Lurker mentioned can be found in the c:\windows\command directory....although I'm not sure that mix and match versions won't get you an incorrect MS-Dos version error or not.......


----------



## caaiiguy (Jun 25, 2003)

WinXP doesn't have a \Windows\command folder, is there a website with images for disks or the files?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.computerhope.com/dosapp.htm

There is a list, although I'm not sure if they can be downloaded legally anywhere.........


----------



## caaiiguy (Jun 25, 2003)

thats just a list, does microsoft have the files on a public ftp site?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I did an edit, I don't think so, as it should still be considered a licensed product.


----------



## caaiiguy (Jun 25, 2003)

Ahh, ok, thanks anyway


----------

